# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Enlarged Clitoris

## ColonelMustard

My girl has been on IGF-1 for the past 3 months and recently switched to HGH. Since the switch she has noticed that her clitoris has become slightly enlarged. I know that HGH is a non-gender specific hormone and therefore should have zero virilization effects. So, I'm wondering if maybe she got a bad batch. By "bad batch" I mean it's possibly something else, like HCG . I know some counterfeit HGH is actually HCG. Does HCG have that effect?

----------


## Times Roman

over 90% of the internet HGH is bogus (or mislabeled).

...so what do YOU think?

----------


## ColonelMustard

> over 90% of the internet HGH is bogus (or mislabeled).
> 
> ...so what do YOU think?


I know this. However, this isn't "internet HGH". It actually comes from a source that I trusted at one time. I just don't know that I can trust it in the current situation. That's why the main question was, "Does HCG have virilization side effects"?

----------


## Times Roman

^don't know mate. I don't take hcg with my trt.

just wanted to point out that even "trusted" sources are dealing in bogus HGH

unfortunately, it is EXTREMELY common to get bogus when buying HGH unless you yourself go into the pharmacy and get it from the pharmicist

----------


## spywizard

HGH if it doesn't come from a usa pharmacy, I don't use it..

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Does hCG cause enlargement of the clitoris? My wife's has grown because of her testosterone cream but that is an obvious androgen.

----------


## kelkel

Basically your target is now easier to find. Ride Captain, ride!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My girl has been on IGF-1 for the past 3 months and recently switched to HGH. Since the switch she has noticed that her clitoris has become slightly enlarged. I know that HGH is a non-gender specific hormone and therefore should have zero virilization effects. So, I'm wondering if maybe she got a bad batch. By "bad batch" I mean it's possibly something else, like HCG. I know some counterfeit HGH is actually HCG. Does HCG have that effect?


I ran hgh for 1.5 yrs between 2-5 iu every day. Even at 5, never experience this particular side effect. Yes to tingling hands, high def dreams, water retention initially, bright skin, high energy and libido was off the charts. Even a convo with a hot guy would cause sexual excitement and effects of arousal therefore had engorged clit most everyday.

----------


## pappybay

> I know this. However, this isn't "internet HGH". It actually comes from a source that I trusted at one time. I just don't know that I can trust it in the current situation. That's why the main question was, "Does HCG have virilization side effects"?


My wife has been on HCG for 5 months with no vir period. HCG is a fertility drug. Google the FDA drug info for HCG and it indicates no suggestion of virilzation.

----------


## Java Man

Is an enlarged clitoris also more sensitive?

----------


## Java Man

> I ran hgh for 1.5 yrs between 2-5 iu every day. Even at 5, never experience this particular side effect. Yes to tingling hands, high def dreams, water retention initially, bright skin, high energy and libido was off the charts. Even a convo with a hot guy would cause sexual excitement and effects of arousal therefore had engorged clit most everyday.


That sounds great... Where can I find groups of women with this condition?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spywizard

> That sounds great... Where can I find groups of women with this condition?


at the gym.. most will be on var, primo, and in some cases deca , but don't go there..

----------


## Java Man

> at the gym.. most will be on var, primo, and in some cases deca, but don't go there..


Lol. I know man. That was not a serious question  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

> Lol. I know man. That was not a serious question


i know.... hahahaa

----------


## PetrX

As long as her clitoris doesn't get bigger than your junk, it should be alright =p

----------


## crazy mike

> My girl has been on IGF-1 for the past 3 months and recently switched to HGH. Since the switch she has noticed that her clitoris has become slightly enlarged. I know that HGH is a non-gender specific hormone and therefore should have zero virilization effects. So, I'm wondering if maybe she got a bad batch. By "bad batch" I mean it's possibly something else, like HCG. I know some counterfeit HGH is actually HCG. Does HCG have that effect?


I wanna see pictures .........  :2jk:  ...crazy mike

----------


## BluPhin

> I wanna see pictures .........  ...crazy mike


Mike, you crazy s.o.b. !

----------


## crazy mike

> Mike, you crazy s.o.b. !


What  :Shrug:  ah haaa!!! ....crazy mike

----------


## kelkel

Why does this thread title just leap off the page at me? For some reason it just stands out more than the others......

----------


## BG

Pregnancy test it. GH never made my wifes swell but test sure did. it goes away....so does the libido unfortunately  :Frown:

----------


## wmaousley

> "Does HCG have virilization side effects"?


No, My wife took it for months after delivering our daughter and no side effects were present.

----------


## bass

> I wanna see pictures .........  ...crazy mike


LMAO, Crazy Mike, I though Kelkel had the best joke but you really hit a home run on this one! very funny!

----------


## crazy mike

> Why does this thread title just leap off the page at me? For some reason it just stands out more than the others......


Well, just say it, and think about it, ... clitoris....an ENLARGED *CITORIS*hmmm...
A large, an *ENLARGED CLITORIS*...huh get out of here Kel why the hell do you think it jumps out,  :7up:  ....crazy mike

----------


## t-dogg

> Basically your target is now easier to find. Ride Captain, ride!


I second this.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i think we have ourselves a troll :/

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> My girl has been on IGF-1 for the past 3 months and recently switched to HGH. Since the switch she has noticed that her clitoris has become slightly enlarged. I know that HGH is a non-gender specific hormone and therefore should have zero virilization effects. So, I'm wondering if maybe she got a bad batch. By "bad batch" I mean it's possibly something else, like HCG. I know some counterfeit HGH is actually HCG. Does HCG have that effect?


With everything that is going on regarding generic hgh and even brand name from China, they are making every weird attempt to try to come up with side effects to mimic hgh. They are also not doing a good job at it! As stated earlier here, if it does not come from a US Pharmacy i would not touch it. As far as trusted sources, there buying the same junk from China that everyone else is getting. Bottom line is that the product is probably not hgh or hcg . HCG has not been used for quite some time to counterfeit hgh anyways.

----------


## mkt

and neither HCG nor HGH has this as a known side effect, to answer your initial questions simply.

----------


## jolter604

This is one Of the best posts ever, I'm putting my wife on hgh... Haaaa

----------


## Motardpdx

Ha! Wow, crazy read but insightful and informative. Thumbs up for HCG !

----------


## noon

> I ran hgh for 1.5 yrs between 2-5 iu every day. Even at 5, never experience this particular side effect. Yes to tingling hands, high def dreams, water retention initially, bright skin, high energy and libido was off the charts. Even a convo with a hot guy would cause sexual excitement and effects of arousal therefore had engorged clit most everyday.


I just fell in love. Run away with me.
Please bring SPF 50 (for me)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I just fell in love. Run away with me. Please bring SPF 50 (for me)


LOL. I take it we are going somewhere sunny....

----------


## Pushinhard

lol, at least you don't hide your feelings  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yes, yes it is!




> Is an enlarged clitoris also more sensitive?

----------


## MuscleChic

If you are getting no side effects, it probably is fake. If you got it on the internet, it is probably fake.

----------


## curio

replying to an older thread, but would've asked OP
is she on test as well? that is a known side effect. yes, it goes away when the test levels go down.

----------

